# 144 hz Monitor, macht das sinn?



## HeadshotFee (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum 

Da ich mich in der PC Branche nicht so wirklich auskenne und nicht weiß was jetzt wirklich gut ist und was nicht, frage ich eben hier mal nach. 
Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bildschirm. Dabei habe ich mir gedacht eventuell einen 144hz Monitor zu holen. Macht das Sinn? Ich hab mal von wem gehört, dass es nur Sinn machen würde, wenn mein PC auch die 144FPS schafft. Muss mein PC das können? Gibt es da bestimmte Anforderungen, für einen 144hz Bildschirm?

Kleine Einführung zu meinem PC:
- GeForce GTX 1070 (Grafikkarte)
- Intel Core i5 -4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz
- 16 GB Ram

Wüsste nicht was sonst noch wichtig zu wissen wäre.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Antworten

MfG HeadshotFee


----------



## MircoSfot (27. Februar 2017)

Die 120/144 und nun 240Hz waren früher für 3D wichtig. 3D Monitore gibt es nun nicht mehr bzw. werden durch VR Brillen ersetzt. 

Nur weil der Monitor mehr als 60Hz schafft, muss man nicht gleich auch mehr fps synchronisieren. Das Bild wirkt auch bei 60fps weicher wenn der Monitor mehr Hz hat. Man sieht also kaum bis gar nicht mehr schlieren. Als Gamer würde ich keinen 60hz Monitor mehr nutzen.


----------



## homeboy93 (27. Februar 2017)

Kann MircoSfot nur zustimmen, gibt wirklich nichts besseres als einen Monitor mit hohen Bildwiederholraten, gerade wenn FPS-Games spielt.


----------



## Dedde (27. Februar 2017)

und nein  du brauchst nicht zwingend 144fps dafür. selbst 80-100fps fühlen sich viel smoother an


----------



## Lok92 (27. Februar 2017)

Bin auch erst vor kurzem auf einen BenQ mit 144 Hz umgestiegen von 60 Hz und was soll ich sagen...Einfach Mega 

Also ich würde nie wieder zu 60 Hz zurückgehen wollen, es fängt schon auf dem Desktop an. Ich hab wo ich den Monitor bekommen habe ne halbe Stunde hier gesessen und die Maus hin und her auf dem Desktop geschoben weil es so richtig Smooth war. xD 
Hört sich total Banane an ich weiß^^, aber für jemanden der Jahre Lang 60Hz gewohnt ist und dann auf 144Hz umsteigt is das quasi en neues Lebensgefühl (ums mal etwas übertrieben auszudrücken) ^^


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2017)

Ich würde 4k den 144hz vorziehen.


Ach ja, da das ja scheinbar ein Argument ist:
Ich würde nie wieder auf weniger als 4k zurückgehen


----------



## Lok92 (27. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich würde 4k den 144hz vorziehen.



Ich hatte damals auch einen 4k Monitor, Anfangs war ich gehypt von der Auflösung. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich bei nem Kollegen 144Hz gesehen habe, seit da war mir klar ich brauche kein 4k ich will 144Hz haben. 

Ich denke es ist so ne Art Geschmack Sache, der eine steht darauf der andere darauf. Evtl würde ich mal in einen Elektronik Handel gehen und mir diverse 4k Modelle und 144Hz einfach mal in natura anschauen.. Meistens wirkungsvoller als irgendwelche Buchstaben hier im Forum aumen:


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

144 Hz muss man selbst gesehen haben


----------



## sozialhookah (27. Februar 2017)

Ich würde nie mehr auf einen 60Hz wechseln wollen dafür verzichte ich auch gerne auf 4k.
Ein WQHD Monitor mit höherer Frequenz wäre vllt auch eine Überlegung Wert.
Dann schlägst du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## Darkseth (27. Februar 2017)

Was spielst du denn so?
Nicht jedes Game profitiert gleich von 144 Hz ^^"
Bzw, gibt's games, wo man eher wegkommt, wenn man nur 60 fps bei 60 Hz hat.


----------

